# Escarbar y tocar los nudos



## brazil_ana

Oi gente, alguém sabe qual a melhor tradução para a frase:

"Miraría escarbar a los perros y tocar los nudos."

Muchas gracías!


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que:
Cuidaria de escovar/limpar  os cães e tirar os nós. 
Mas aguarde o pessoal, isso aí é só a idéia em portunhol.


----------



## Mangato

*nudo*

*3. *m. En algunas plantas y en sus raíces, parte que sobresale algo y por donde parece que están unidas las partes de que se compone; como en las cañas, bejucos, etc.


Não entedi muito bem a expressão em espanhol.

¿Miraría como los perros escarban tocando los nudos de las raíces?

Es una contrucción  extraña


----------



## Vanda

hahahaha, MG, sei mais espanhol do que você. Eu acho que alguém deve ter escrito em portunhol que era para uma pessoa cuidar dos cachorros e que teria que cuidar do pelo dos cachorros, escovando, desembaraçando e tirando os nós que o pelo dá. Viajei na maionese totalmente?


----------



## brazil_ana

Pois é, também achei estranho. Mas é isso mesmo...
Mas deixa eu colocar a frase toda, de repente o contexto ajuda:

"Miraría escarbar a los perros, tocaría los nudos, todo lo caído sería sólo la vida."

Mais sugestões?


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Olharia escarvar os cães e tocar os nós...

Alguien vería cómo los perros escarban y tocan, al mismo tiempo, los nudos (de una raíz). Sólo eso se me ocurre, pues la expresión me suena un poco rara en español. Creo que debió ser algo así: "Miraría escarbar a los perros y tocaría los nudos (Olharia escarvar os cães e tocaria os nós)".

Me queda la duda de si los nudos de una raíz o un árbol se conocen como "nós" en portugués.

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Sim, dependendo do contexto, podem. Agora que a Ana colocou a frase inteira, faz mais sentido. Parece parte dum poema em que a pessoa expressa sua vontade de mudar sua vida, ou está fazendo um retrospecto e dizendo o que poderia ter feito de diferente. Olharia os cães escarvando o solo, tocando os nós das plantas, etc.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

A frase é dum romance: _La llorona_, de Marcela Serrano. Leiamos:

"Hubiese sido yo la asesina. Miraría escarbar a los perros, tocaría los nudos, nombraría las cosas, todo lo caído sería sólo lo caído".

Vanda tinha razão, "[a pessoa] está fazendo um retrospecto e dizendo o que poderia ter feito de diferente. Olharia os cães escarvando o solo, tocando os nós das plantas, etc."


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> hahahaha, MG, sei mais espanhol do que você. Eu acho que alguém deve ter escrito em portunhol que era para uma pessoa cuidar dos cachorros e que teria que cuidar do pelo dos cachorros, escovando, desembaraçando e tirando os nós que o pelo dá. Viajei na maionese totalmente?


 
Hehehehe.  Mas saber mais do que eu sei, não da para  Nobel

Agora que Brasil_ana colocou as vírgulas precisas,  isto 
 ja tem jeito.

O poema descreve  a perspectiva de futuro  daquele que já fez tudo na vida.


----------



## brazil_ana

Obrigada, gente!
Muito útil a ajuda de vocês!


----------



## Mangato

Mangato said:


> Hehehehe. Mas saber mais do que eu sei, não da para Nobel
> 
> Agora que Brasil_ana colocou as vírgulas precisas, isto
> ja tem jeito.
> 
> O poema descreve a perspectiva de futuro daquele que já fez tudo na vida.


Agora que li o parágrafo do Pedro, ya vejo que é uma ideia em retrospectiva,  o futuro dum pasado que numca foi.


----------



## donmuddiman

Desafortunademente, no comprendo el portugués, porque yo también tuve problemas con esa frase, y me gustaría saber lo que significa. ¿Alguien puede explicarmelo en español (facíl) (o bien en inglés)?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No estoy de acuerdo con todos. Para mí tocar los nudos es la misma cosa que "tocar madera" (bater com os nós dos dedos para espantar o azar).


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con todos. Para mí tocar los nudos es la misma cosa que "tocar madera" (bater com os nós dos dedos para espantar o azar).




Otra posibilidad es que se refiera el autor a esos gestos  semi-inconscientes que acompañan a la rememoración del pasado cuando queda poco por hacer.

Aquí decimos tocar los nudillos.
*nudillo**.*
(Del dim. de _nudo_1).

*1. *m. Parte exterior de cualquiera de las junturas de los dedos, donde se unen los huesos de que se componen.


----------

